# Magdeburg Centuries - Ecclesiastica Historia - In English?



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 13, 2015)

I am looking for an English translation, in hard or soft copy, of the Magdeburg Centuries. 

The Full title of the work is:
"Ecclesiastica Historia, integram Ecclesiae Christi ideam, quantum ad Locum, Propagationem, Persecutionem, Tranquillitatem, Doctrinam, Hæreses, Ceremonias, Gubernationem, Schismata, Synodos, Personas, Miracula, Martyria, Religiones extra Ecclesiam, & statum Imperii politicum attinet, secundum singulas Centurias, perspicuo ordine complectens: singulari diligentia & fide ex vetustissimis & optimis historicis, patribus, & aliis scriptoribus congesta: Per aliquot studiosos & pios viros in urbe Magdeburgicâ." 

"An Ecclesiastical History, embracing the whole idea of the Church of Christ, pertaining to as much as the Place, Propagation, Persecution, Tranquility, Doctrine, Heresies, Ceremonies, Government, Schisms, Synods, People, Miracles, Martyrs, Rites outside of the Church, and the political situation of the empire, in clearly visible order by single centuries: having been compiled with remarkable diligence and faith from the most ancient and best historians, patriarchs, and other writers: By some dedicated and pious men in the city of Magdeburg."

I understand the work was expanded over time by multiple authors, however since I have yet to locate any full translations in English, any edition would be welcomed.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 13, 2015)

I have had to do my fair share of stumbling around this large work; and I am under the impression it has never been translated. See the first edition here:
Quellen zur Geistesgeschichte des SpÃ¤tmittelalters


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 13, 2015)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I am under the impression it has never been translated.


That is what I am beginning to believe. How heartbreaking. I figured that you may have had some experience with it, Chris. 

It's a bit of a shock that it seems this has not been translated. I would have expected it to be in recent publication in English, but not to have been translated to date?!?!?!.

Thank you Chris.


----------

